# Internet In The 90s



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

Here's a video I found for 90s internet



Spoiler:  











Oh my goodness what is this video
It was only like a little less than 20 years ago
(Wait that's a long time)
But your thoughts on this video?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 25, 2015)

It was a different time..
A RAD TIME, if you will.

The video itself, it's your typical cheesy 90's training video nothing more nothing less.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 25, 2015)

There's actually a YouTube poop of that video I've seen lol. But really, the commercials needed to be more like this:


----------



## Beardo (Apr 25, 2015)

Joj


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> There's actually a YouTube poop of that video I've seen lol. But really, the commercials needed to be more like this:



What even...
DID THEY AIR THAT ON TV OMG


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 25, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Joj



Yes! That was it! Thank you CS188 for your beautiful creations.



sailoreamon said:


> What even...
> DID THEY AIR THAT ON TV OMG



I wish!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2015)

Ahh, 90's Internet.
What would we do without this precious website?


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Joj



I'm laughing so hard I woke my sister omg xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, but then they just ruin it .-.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 25, 2015)

What do you mean "ruin it"?


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2015)

90's internet was awesome.

Not only was it a valuable source of information, it also taught you patience...Because it took so damn long to load anything...


"Mother, I wish to use the internet to view images of naked ladies!"
"NO! I'M WAITING FOR A PHONECALL!"
onli 90 kidz wil no


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 25, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> There's actually a YouTube poop of that video I've seen lol. But really, the commercials needed to be more like this:



This...
this is just amazing.


----------



## Lock (Apr 25, 2015)

Lol! I remember being told to get off the internet so my mom could use the phone. Maybe not for naked ladies but I was always trying to look up disney stuff. 

And life before Google was so precious, if you somehow came across something useful it was like finding gold. Webrings #holla


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 25, 2015)

http://oneterabyteofkilobyteage.tumblr.com/

rip geocities


----------



## Mariah (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I didn't use the internet at all in the 90s, as I was a newborn to age five.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I'm pretty sure I didn't use the internet at all in the 90s, as I was a newborn to age five.



Same, I was born in 1995 so I didn't use the Internet untill the early 2000's, which was still pretty rough compared to now.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 25, 2015)

Ah the 90s the days of dial up


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 25, 2015)

I was born at the end of the 90's ('98) so I guess I didn't use the internet in the 90's, but I'm sure my grandma's computer that I played on as a kid was from the early 9d's era. It took forever to boot up, and by the time it did, you forgot what you were doing on it. If today's internet still ran like that, I think I'd be better off reading books.


----------



## Improv (Apr 25, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I was born at the end of the 90's ('98) so I guess I didn't use the internet in the 90's, but I'm sure my grandma's computer that I played on as a kid was from the early 9d's era. It took forever to boot up, and by the time it did, you forgot what you were doing on it. If today's internet still ran like that, I think I'd be better off reading books.



you still are the internet is a rancid place


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2015)

Nebu said:


> Ah the 90s the days of dial up



The dial up tone is the soundtrack to my childhood <3


----------



## Lock (Apr 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> The dial up tone is the soundtrack to my childhood <3



Add some sound bites of "you got mail" and I'm right there with you. 

I second the rip of geocities. Before all the social networking happened, that was the place to be.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> The dial up tone is the soundtrack to my childhood <3


ah yes that glorious tone

it made sneaking online so damn hard

ownlee tru 90z keed wheel reemembar thiz geef


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Here's a video I found for 90s internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u weren't even a gamete in the 90's wat r u on about


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> u weren't even a gamete in the 90's wat r u on about



Posing kids, they just wanna have fun.

Yes I remember the really old internet.. I hate when your parents were on the phone because you could never get online lol.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 27, 2015)

I was on the internet in the late 90s and all I remember is people yelling at each other when there was a phone call and using AOL free trial CDs to chat with strangers in group chats. Dark times.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 27, 2015)

We had a big old computer in my mom's room and I would always wait until she was gone, like when I would stay home sick and stuff, and then sit on chat rooms on like doll-making sites, where you like dragged clothes onto the base and stuff... Sometimes I would forget to disconnect and then my mom would yell at me when trying to use the phone. This was the late 90's early 00's but it was an awful time man. Slow as poo internet.

Just a few years ago whenever I went to my friend's house who lived out where they didn't offer regular internet yet, and she still had dial-up and it made me super nostalgic.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh, no! Not the Dancing Baby!

I remember being able to go to chat rooms and talk to someone across the country/overseas, which was incredible. No emoji, just text, but it still was a huge thing.

It's amazing how far computers, themselves, have come since then. My brother and I started off with a Commodore64 and tape drive in the 80s. I got a "real" computer in '89-'90 for Christmas - an HP 285 that ran LotusWorks and used 5-1/4" floppy disks. It cost my parents $3500 and took up my entire desktop. And the printer had a continuous feed for paper.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Doll-making sites those were the days lol xD

And floppy disks games are fun since you really need those old computers for it <3 Arkanoid and some underwater maths game I never identified were my 90s..


----------



## mdchan (Apr 27, 2015)

Dial-up, ICQ, Homestead/Angelfire sites, the Napster controversy...

Though, Dial-up was great if you didn't want any telemarketers to call.

PS:  DarkDesertFox, thank you for the panic attack that video caused.  A warning about it containing jump scares would have been nice for people easily startled.
...this is why I don't typically click links and videos in threads.  -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

I guess but then telemarket people weren't that huge back in the days... I guess. I think the peak was some years ago.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 27, 2015)

I remember that I used to be on a 2mb broadband connection...


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2015)

I used to go on some pretty ****ty pokemon sites with ****ty pokemon OCs, honestly it was so much fun, occasionally I try searching for them but ofc they're not around.

Idk if 90's but around 2000~ I went on a lot of pokemon forums too.

Sites like dragonflycave & Mew's Hangout..man


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 27, 2015)

I *think* the first site I ever went to was Barenaked Ladies homepage (the band, pervs). And having the phone line tied up was a pain, but did anyone else have CallWave? It would give you a little caller ID blip on the top of your screen and you could choose to answer it or stay online and ignore it. I thought that **** was so cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I *think* the first site I ever went to was Barenaked Ladies homepage (the band, pervs). And having the phone line tied up was a pain, but did anyone else have CallWave? It would give you a little caller ID blip on the top of your screen and you could choose to answer it or stay online and ignore it. I thought that **** was so cool.



Lol that seemed cool to have. Nope we never had that iirc.

I also remember these large chat/community sites and most f them was pervs lol


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 27, 2015)

I know it's frequently mentioned when people talk about old websites, but I still love that the Space Jam site is up and running still.

And it would be like a time capsule if I could go back and see the geocities/angelfire sites my cousin and I would put together. Good times... so thankful YouTube wasn't around.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

angelfire oh god

also this freewebs things lol


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Doll-making sites those were the days lol xD



I'm pretty sure this was one of the main ones I used..
http://www.thuggndivazdollz.com/enter.html

"thuggndivazdollz"... hahahaha.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

oh god im surprise it's still up with that name ayy xD


----------



## Android (Apr 27, 2015)

I only used the family computer for Paint and Disney's Magic Artist Studio. I do remember my brother having to tell everyone not to answer the phone because he was about to watch funny videos on newgrounds.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

Android said:


> I only used the family computer for Paint and *Disney's Magic Artist Studio*. I do remember my brother having to tell everyone not to answer the phone because he was about to watch funny videos on newgrounds.


Holy crap, I remember that game!

It was awesome!


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 27, 2015)

90's were best years.  I used to play so many dinosaur games, Reader Rabbit, Forever Growing Gardens, those visual novel games.  And then in early 2000's I started playing neopets and Animal Crossing and gave up my life to the internet, lol.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 27, 2015)

doggaroo said:


> 90's were best years.  I used to play so many dinosaur games, *Reader Rabbit*, Forever Growing Gardens, those visual novel games.  And then in early 2000's I started playing neopets and Animal Crossing and gave up my life to the internet, lol.



I was soooo into Reader Rabbit. 90s stuff is a bad topic for me to get on because this is me to a T.


Spoiler:  language






Spoiler: srsly language


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

Speaking of 90's PC games, I loved playing the Humongous Entertainment games as a kid.
(Even though I only played Putt Putt and the Backyard Sports games as a kid more than Pajama Sam or Spy Fox)

God, this thread is making me feel so old.


----------



## Coach (Apr 27, 2015)

I've seen the teens react and the mlg version that my friend linked me to, this is quality video


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 27, 2015)

Kiwibox helped teach me html in the late 90s - early 2000s. You had to have the cutest profile, obviously.


Spoiler: So 90s


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 27, 2015)

Omg this is so cool.
Why am I in love with Dasha's rad hair and outfit.
I was only a wee babe in the 90s, but my favorite computer games came from cereal boxes. I played Cap'n Crunches Crunchling Adventures for years.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 27, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> Omg this is so cool.
> Why am I in love with Dasha's rad hair and outfit.
> I was only a wee babe in the 90s, but my favorite computer games came from cereal boxes. I played Cap'n Crunches Crunchling Adventures for years.



That game was pretty fun, for a cereal box game.


----------

